# Outstanding Mountain Hunt!



## mlandrum (Feb 18, 2017)

This was Me and Drake's second mountain hunt  in two years.  The birds flew like bullets after Drake flushed them and must say that ole Preacher with his new side/side was on target MOST of the time!!!


----------



## smoothie (Feb 19, 2017)

Love it! I hope to hunt with you one day


----------



## 28gage (Feb 19, 2017)

Awesome for sure...........


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 19, 2017)

Awesome hunt , Beautiful birds.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks fellows!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

very nice!


----------

